# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2004)

Der Gewinner der letzten Runde ist angelwebshop mit seinem Bild "Ruhe vor dem Sturm".

Da Herbert selber Händler ist, hat er für die nächste Runde gleich den Gewinn gestiftet:
Ein Helle - Messer, Design Espen Thorup. 
Auffallend schön: Die Optik des Griffs aus geöltem, masurischen Birkenholz. 

Griff-Form und der eingearbeitete Handschutz sorgen dafür, dass das Messer auch bei nassen Händen optimal in der Hand liegt. 

Rostfreie, elastische Klinge. Sehr schöne Lederscheide aus braunem, gefetteten Rindleder.

Klingenlänge: 15cm

@ alle anderen:
Ab sofort könnt Ihr wieder Fotos für den Dezember/Januar hier einstellen. 

Und natürlich kann jeder der mitmacht noch den Hauptgewinn, die Reise nach Schweden gewinnen, die unser Partner Angelreisen Vögler gesponsert hat.

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.


----------



## Laksos (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Na, bei dem schönen von Herbert gestifteten Preis kann ich mich aber nun wirklich nicht mehr zurückhalten und stelle mal mein 2. von 3 im Jahr erlaubten Fotos für den tollen Wettbewerb hier ein!   

Hier ist wieder mal zu sehen: Die verrückten Kölner!   
Das Bild entstand bei unserem Kölner Boardie-Treffen am Rhein vor kurzem. Man sieht eine "Winkelpicker-Aufsammelmaschine". - Dieses Fuhrwerk zog mit einer stoischen Ruhe ungerührt kurz vor unseren Nasen nahe am Ufer vorbei und sammelte seelenruhig eine Winkelpickermontage nach der anderen ein - war aber trotzdem schöööööön!  :m

(Ich hab' das Bild auch in riesig und superscharf, beim verkleinern gab's leider leichte Qualitätseinbußen.)


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hehe Leuts,






Ist doch schön oder !!


----------



## Dorschi (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Dieses Bild entstand auf unserer diesjährigen Alaskatour vor Shuyak Island und drückt das aus, was Angeln für mich bedeutet. Ein schönes Hobby mit Freunden zusammen erlebt! Diesen tollen Butt habe nicht ich gefangen, sondern wir. Vom Kayak aus gibt es keinen Solisten! Nur wenn alle helfen und mit anpacken, wird so ein Fisch gelandet. Und das vor dieser grandiosen Kulisse kann einem nur einen Freudenschrei entlocken.
Danke, daß ich das erleben durfte!
Das Foto ist ein absoluter Schnappschuß mit Selbstauslöser, aber ich denke, Ihr alle könnt Euch da hineinfühlen!

Beste Grüße
Dorschi


----------



## kanalbulle (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



> Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.


Wie ist das zu verstehen ? Wird nochmal aus allen "eingesendeten" Bildern ausgewählt, oder aus den Monatsgewinnern (das waren ja die besten - und einer gewinnt ein zweites mal)?|kopfkrat 
Klär mich mal auf bitte !#6


----------



## kanalbulle (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Kann oder will das keiner beantworten ?                                                       
@Thomas9904 du warst doch schon ettliche male online und hast hier im Board schon auf einige Fragen geantwortet - warum nicht hier ?
Bist du nicht für dieses Forum verantwortlich ?
Ich will ja nicht drängeln, aber das ist bestimmt nicht nur für mich interessant !


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Dieses mal Spiele ich auch mit .....
Hier habe ich einen Wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang beim Nachtangeln am Parchauer See aufgenommen #h


----------



## vk58 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses mal Spiele ich auch mit .....
> Hier habe ich einen Wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang beim Nachtangeln am Parchauer See aufgenommen #h


Hallo Counter Striker,
Ich habe noch einen Angler reingesetzt. Was hälst Du davon?


----------



## Jirko (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

was gibt es schöneres, als das herz deines sprößlings hüpfen zu sehen...  #h


----------



## Klaus1983 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo zusammen,

dieses für mich wunderschöne Foto entstand im August 04 am Gardasee!


----------



## Norgefahrer (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Na dann versuch ich es auch mal,leider ist das Bild nicht so klar.
Das Bild ist in Südnorwegen gemacht worden,ein Zufallsprodukt,aber schön wie ich finde.


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

@ vk58 
Haste denn kein eigenes Bild was du reinsetzten kannst ? Du musst ja nicht unbedingt von mir das Bild faken ..............


----------



## Stefan6 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Sonnenuntergang auf Fehmarn:


----------



## vk58 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> @ vk58
> Haste denn kein eigenes Bild was du reinsetzten kannst ? Du musst ja nicht unbedingt von mir das Bild faken ..............


Das sollte nicht im geringsten ein Versuch darstellen, ein Bild in den Wettbewerb zu stellen, sondern nur ein Grafik-Gag.


----------



## Gast 1 (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte nicht im geringsten ein Versuch darstellen, ein Bild in den Wettbewerb zu stellen, sondern nur ein Grafik-Gag.


 Daraus folgt: Traue keinem Bild, was du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.

 Hier die von mir besonders geliebten "Ratten der Meere".
 Aufgenommen auf einer Kuttertour.





 Ps.: Mein erstes Bild


----------



## petipet (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Staberhuk - Fehmarn. Für mich der schönste Strand der Insel. Oft kann man hier in aller Einsamkeit Fischen... und ein bischen Träumen.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Ich habe dieses Foto vom Sorpesee vor drei Tagen geschossen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

@ VK58
Najut , dann ist es ja ok ...... Das wäre ja sonst unfär !


----------



## Pfiffie79 (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Ja dann will ich auch mal. Biete als erstes ein Herbstfoto mit einem Angler und Regenschirm (obwohls garnich geregnet hat hihi)


----------



## Lachsy (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

hier kommt mein bild,auch ein drill kann schöne bilder hervorbringen


----------



## Forellenudo (1. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Dann stell ich auch eins rein

Dieses Foto habe ich gemacht als im Fjord auf Hitra die Sonne unterging


Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (2. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo,

passend zum Dezember/Januar ein Foto vom Quappenangeln an der Oder im Januar 2004...


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo​hier auch mal ein Foto von mir!​Das war in Dänemark, Agger, Juni 2004.​​„Was das Angeln für mich ausmacht“:​​*Ist die Ruhe am Wasser* ​


----------



## Zanderkisser (7. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Was das Angeln für mich ausmacht...
Ruhe,Natur,Erholung,....
...und ein schöner Zander im Herbst.
Gefangen auf Karausche...
Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## sigi (7. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

So  dann möchte ich mich auch mal beteiligen. Die Bilder  wurden vor 2 Wochen in den Schwedischen Schären um Västervik aufgenommen.


----------



## Porenwolle (8. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Auch diese Burschen nehmen Fischfetzen


----------



## Broesel (8. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Ostseeküste, 06.30 Uhr...die Frisur sitzt,
Die Sonne lugt durch ein Wolkenloch,
und der abziehende Schauer gibt der Umgebung ein düsteres Erscheinungsbild.

Auch das ist angeln...allein mit Wind und Wetter... :k


----------



## Pete (9. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

moin, broesel...hammerhartes foto...es scheint, als läge nebel auf dem wasser!!!
wirkt wie ne kulisse von h.r. giger....


----------



## Halo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo,

..mein Bewerbungsfoto zum Fotowettbewerb!

Petri Heil für alle
|wavey:


----------



## Porenwolle (10. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo

Herbst am See


----------



## Broesel (10. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> es scheint, als läge nebel auf dem wasser!!!
> wirkt wie ne kulisse von h.r. giger....



Pete, danke fürs Kompliment. Der "Nebel" ist durch mein liebstes "Spielzeug" entstanden..Langzeitbelichtung...das werden Wellen eben "vernebelt". Hier 5 sec bei f/8...


----------



## Lotte (12. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

moin-moin,

          aus aktuellem anlaß möchte ich hier auch mal ein bild aus meiner sammlung posten!!!

*headline: bitte, liebe angler!!!! (wie der gleichnamige thread)
*
    dieses bild soll auf gar keinen fall ein "schmunzelbild" sein, sondern zum *nachdenken anregen *und klarstellen wie schnell unser hobby im "volksmund" schaden nehmen kann, wenn unachtsam mit dem material umgegangen wird!!!!!!!

*bitte, bitte laßt euren kram nicht einfach herumliegen, oder unbeaufsichtigt!!! *


----------



## sigi (13. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

schönes Piercing


----------



## Counter-Striker (14. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Wo er recht hat .....
Aber trotzdem muss sowas nicht sein ! 
Ich nehme aber meistens meine Spinner immer wieder mit ......... :q


----------



## pikexxl (20. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Habe hier ein schönes Bild von der Sorpe


----------



## holzi70 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Ein Morgen im April diesen Jahres in Heiligenhafen. #h


----------



## Katze_01 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Moin


Hier auchn Bild von mir.

War mit meinen Söhnen in Dazendorf in der Brandung.

Impressionen am Abend.

Katze


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Dann auch noch eins von mir, die "blaue Stunde", die Zeit vor dem Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. November 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

wie immer sind hier echt hammergeile Bilder zu sehen..... Ich werde mich dann trotz der sehr starken Konkurrenz auch mal wieder beteiligen.
Heute war ich mal als Starndläufer unterwegs, um wie so oft einfach mal neue Reviere zu entdecken. Dabei fiel mir ein einsames Federchen ins Auge.....
Ich habe dann nur mal so abgedrückt......
Im Hintergrund rauscht die Brandung und dieses zarte Gebilde liegt ganz ruhig einfach nur da


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Jonas Sein Erster Dorsch Aus Der Ostsee #: 

Das Lachen Eines Kindes Ist Durch Gold Nicht Aufzuwiegen


----------



## skipandi (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hier mal ein Foto von meinen Dreien.






" HURRA, MORGEN GIBT ES FISCH !!!


----------



## angelcalle (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

So und hier ist mein Beitrag. Farsund 2004


----------



## Tom B (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Moin,
also Angelcalle dann stell ich doch auch mal eins rein.
Es ist unser schönstes Foto (natürlich nach den großen Leng`s),
sieht irgendwie aus wie vom Titelblatt einer Angelzeitschrift.....

Entstanden ist es mitte Oktober auf Hirta am Leuchtturm Titran,
morgens 7.30 auf dem Weg zu den Leng.......

Gruß Johann

*Morgenstimmung auf Hitra*


----------



## fjordbutt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

hi, ich hab da mal ne frage |bla: 

wieso stehen im fotowettbewerb dezember/januar noch die fotos aus dem november drin??  #c klärt mich doch mal auf jungs:q 


wie bekommt man eigendlich das bild komplett eingefügt? soll heißen ohne extra fenster?????


----------



## Nauke (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo, #h 
werde es auch mal versuchen.

*Auch Frauen werden infiziert!!![/B]



*


----------



## fjordbutt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

so, nachdem ich mich das ganze jahr zurückgehalten habe will ich es auch einmal versuchen.

das bild ist im august 2003 am austefjord entstanden, nachdem wir sie eine nacht aufgehängt hatten. an diesen urlaub erinnert man sich immer wieder gern.


----------



## fjordbutt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

pro jahr drei? ich hab da noch eins

ist männertag 2004 in meschendorf entstanden, die unterstände mussten wir abgebauen und uns ne ruhige ecke suchen;-)


----------



## fjordbutt (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

und nun mein letztes für dieses jahr.

war auf der rückfahrt von heroy 2002 zur frühstückszeit. bei so einem anblick will man eigendlich noch 4 wochen bleiben...


----------



## Pfiffie79 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Einen hab ich auch noch.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Würde ja gerne mitmachen aber  irgendwie geht das nicht mehr. Vor ner Woche konnte ich noch bilder hochladen. Jetzt zeigt er mir an das das keine Grafische Datei ist. Naja egal


----------



## afischi (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

August 2000 am Nordfjord (Utvik)


Da möchte man doch sofort wieder los oder ?


----------



## FISH-DUDE (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Moinsen,

von mir gibt`s 4 holländische Sonnenuntergänge - immer wieder gern genommen.














cheers

Ian.


----------



## Laksos (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Fürs ganze Jahr (!) darf jeder leider nur 3 (!) Fotos insgesamt bei allen Teilwettbewerben abgeben. Von einem musst du dich wohl trennen und den Rest des Jahres zuschauen ... .  #c 

Trtzdem wunderschöne Bilder, Kompliment!  #6 
.
.


----------



## FISH-DUDE (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Hab dann mal eins gelöscht.

Nix für Ungut.


Ian.


----------



## Laksos (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

War auch nicht bös' gemeint; aber wie du schon beim Vorposter oben sehen kannst, fällt es uns ja allen schwer, sich zurückzuhalten. Ist bloß anders nicht mehr übersichtlich machbar und alle sollten gleich behandelt werden.

Sind aber immer noch superstarke Bilder von Dir!   
.
.


----------



## gismowolf (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Naja,dann stell ich mein liebstes Norge-Foto auch hier rein!Ich sehe es jeden Tag im 
Format A3 eingerahmt und verweile oft davor,weil es die Erinnerung weckt und Zukunft ist!!!Aufgenommen am 24.06.04 am Ausgang des Glomfjords mit Blickrichtung Nord auf die Lofoten.Am Foto sieht man jedoch nur eine Gruppe von vorgelagerten Inselchen! 
Und im Juni 2005 geht`s auf die Lofoten!!#h  #6


----------



## Knobbes (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Dann will ich auch mal ein schönes Bild hochladen von einem kleine Zander der auf twister biss und wieder schwimmt.
Grusss Knobbes


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Was Angeln für mich ausmacht:

Kameradschaft, Natur (- gewalten), Freiheit! Angeln ist so vieles: Die Gedanken, die Erwartungen, die Vorbereitungen, Pilker gießen, am Boot basteln, Montagen knüpfen, Infos im Board erhaschen, Anreise nach DK ode NO, der erste Biss, Drillen ( und nicht immer gewinnen|rolleyes ), den Fisch zubereiten und verspeisen....


----------



## DxcDxrsch (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Ok OK Das is mein erster Komentar auf dem Board! Aber irgendwann muss man ja mal anfagen! :q
 Das Bild entstand in Emden an der Knock, aslo schickstes Brandungsangeln!
 Mal schauen was rauskommt!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Und nochmal! Aber diesmal is es Rügen!

 Ach ja! Wenn ich mir die ganzen Bilder ansehe, gestehe ich, das ich nicht gerne zur Jury gehören wollte! Die sind alle sehr sehr sehr klasse! Respekt!


----------



## the doctor (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Klein aber fein!!!!
Ist mein bestes Foto, das ich im moment habe....

Welch wunderbare Pracht - dieser Fisch!!!!!#6


----------



## Broesel (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

och...mir fällt gerade ein, eines darf ich noch...  
Weder Sonnenuntergang, noch Fisch...aber was macht den Reiz des Angelns noch aus?
Klar, man muß immer mit Unbekannten rechnen...in positiver, wie in negativer Hinsicht... #h


----------



## Warius (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Leider kann ich nicht mit so spektakulären Unterwasseraufnahmen aufwarten, aber für mich war dieser Sonnenaufgang beim Karpfenangeln einfach nur geil!!!

Grüsse Warius


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Guten Morgen !

Auch von mir 2 Aufnahmen des vergangenen Spätsommers ...

Bild 1: *Nebel über den Auen bei uns im Spreewald (im Vordergrund die Spree)*
Bild 2: *Morgentau im Spinnennetz*

Meine schönsten Bilder, wie auch diese, sind zumeist während des Fischens entstanden, was für mich einen der Hauptgründe darstellt, immer & immer wieder die Nähe des Wassers aufzusuchen ... da es einfach unvorstellbar schöne Momente am Wasser geben kann & auch weiterhin geben wird !

meridian​


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Wie kann man denn so riiiiiiiiesen bilder einstellen|kopfkrat . Ich will auch|rolleyes 

gruß robert#h


----------



## fjordbutt (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch|rolleyes




folge dieser anweisung

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23537

hab ich auch letztlich erst gemacht, funzt  #6 

ist auch eine grössenempfehlung der pics mit bei


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Danke. jirko ist echt nen patenter typ!#6  hatte schon mal die ehre mit ihm am selben tisch mein bier zu trinken|uhoh: .

bei zeiten versuch ich es mal , gruß robert#h


----------



## Killerwels (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Abendliches Rheinangeln....


----------



## Forellenudo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Wo ist denn da der Rhein? |kopfkrat  |supergri


----------



## Tobbes (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Danke für den Tip mit der HP! Coole Sache!  

Da ich ja hier noch neu bin, hab ich vielleicht Anfängerglück, und stell auch mal ein Bild ein! Ist von nem 76er!







Äää, wie funzt das mit den Miniaturansichten??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Killerwels (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn da der Rhein? |kopfkrat  |supergri



Düsseldorf bei Köln  :m , Hafeneinfahrt


----------



## Ingo Bingo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

endlos tolle Bilder..ich such mal eins und lade es auch heute abend hoch.. bis dann


----------



## Lachsy (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Tobbes schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip mit der HP! Coole Sache!
> 
> Äää, wie funzt das mit den Miniaturansichten??? |kopfkrat



die nimiaturansicht bekommste wenn du die bilder über Anhänge hochlädst.

siehe bild 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Ingo Bingo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Joa hier auch mal eins von mir..leider erkennt man nich sehr viel, weil es so dunkel ist, aber war eine sehr angenehme Atmosphäre beim angeln an der Stelle..


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Ich hoffe dass ihr das hier nicht zum :v findet#6 . Ich finde das ist mal eben Idyllisch.


----------



## Reisender (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

@Broesel

 das ist alles meins !!!|supergri

 aber wenn du mal zeit hast kannst du mal zu mir kommen, und in der saar tauchen. wenn du fertig bist können wir einen laden auf machen das verspreche ich dir. bleie, gummi, wobbler, und anderes zeug....alleine ich habe an meiner stelle massen gelassen 20 gummis, 5 wobbler, 3 zocker, bleie ca 5 KG #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe dass ihr das hier nicht zum :v findet#6 . Ich finde das ist mal eben Idyllisch.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=18175


 
lol KC , das ist mein lieblingsangelrevier :m


----------



## Tobbes (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Danke Lachsy! Garnicht so schwer wenn man mal die Augen aufmacht!! #t


----------



## Reisender (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

@all

Darf ich meinen beiden Fischhunter euch vor stellen...
Diese beiden Brüder sind für das Fischen in großen tiefen abgerichtet.
Sind wasser dicht und sehr bissig.
Den Text haben sie selber verfast und sind immer auf den großen zug aus.
Sie wollten unbedingt beim Fotowettbewerb mit machen. 
Also hier sind sie..


Sie nennen sich Die Jungs !!!!


----------



## Reisender (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Und hier noch mal mein bruder.
Er mußte mir einfach zeigen das auch er fische fangen kann.
Stolz kam er abends vorbei und präsentierte diese wumme-69 cm-6 Pfund meerforelle :k :k 
Ich hatte vorher über hundert dorsche gelandet.(die meisten schwimmen)


----------



## fishmanschorsch (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Am Rhein. Achim verbiegt seine Rute mit 150gr. Futterkorb. Zitat: "Wenn die das nicht aushält, taugt sie nichts!"


----------



## aesche100 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo.

 Mein Beitrag zum Fotowettbewerb.Mörrumslachs vom Juni 2004 auf Fliege gefangen.Gebunden von einem guten Freund.Ich brauchte 3 Stunden , um mich wieder einzukriegen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				aesche100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Mein Beitrag zum Fotowettbewerb.Mörrumslachs vom Juni 2004 auf Fliege gefangen.Gebunden von einem guten Freund.Ich brauchte 3 Stunden , um mich wieder einzukriegen.


 
Boar echt respekt ein Hammer-Teil #6


----------



## petipet (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Weiblicher Nachwuchs für das Anglerboard...









Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hier mein Beitrag zum Winter:

Dezembermorgen
Es ist Morgen. In der Ferne liegt der Fluss unter dem Nebel.
Der Rauhreif überzieht die Landschaft mit einem feinen weißen Schleier. 
Die Morgensonne erhellt Wald und Wiese und taucht alles in ein fahles Dämmerlicht.
Die letzten Blätter sind gefallen und Baum und Strauch liegen im winterlichen Schlaf. Die Kälte durchdringt die Winterkleidung und die frierenden Hände umklammern Rutentasche und Gerätekoffer.
Doch in der morgendlichen Stille lässt ein Blick zum Boden mich innehalten und zum Fotoapparat greifen. Das Filigranmuster des Eisrandes an den letzten Blättern und der weiße, schimmelähnliche Frostmantel der toten Blätter im gefrorenen Gras sind wert, festgehalten zu werden für die, die noch in den weichen warmen Federn schlummern, statt diesen unvergleichlichen Wintermorgen zu genießen.


----------



## petipet (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hi he hallo Honeyball,

gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mir hats gefallen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du ein Fan von Papa H. bist.

Gruß....Peter:m


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo Peter,

bitte um kulturelle Nachhilfe: Wer ist Papa H.? ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Beitrag zum Winter:
> 
> Dezembermorgen
> Es ist Morgen. In der Ferne liegt der Fluss unter dem Nebel.
> ...


 
Wollen wir mal nicht zum Poeten werden oder wie?#c :m


----------



## FISH-DUDE (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				FISH-DUDE schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> von mir gibt`s 4 holländische Sonnenuntergänge - immer wieder gern genommen.
> 
> ...


 

So, ich hab dann mal einen meiner Sonnenuntergänge gelöscht und durch ne schöne Äsche ersetzt ... et voila` ...


----------



## Dadycool21 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Hallo Leute,

das ist eines meiner schönsten Bilder, da unser "bester Freund" doch sehr scheu ist. 
Es entstand bei einer Angelfahrt auf meinem Heimgewässer der Havel bei Ketzin.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=19892&stc=1


----------



## RaLoeck (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Für mich (fast) der schönste Augenblick an einem Angeltag:






Morgens bei Traumwetter zum Boot gehen, voller Vorfreude auf den Angeltag.
-Jökelfjord, März 2003-


----------



## Laksos (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

@FISCH-DUDE

Du hast am 29.12. doch schon mal die 2 Sonnenuntergänge in diesen thread hier gestellt, warum jetzt nochmal? ;+ 
Entscheide dich mal, wo du sie wieder löschst.


----------



## FISH-DUDE (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> @FISCH-DUDE
> 
> Du hast am 29.12. doch schon mal die 2 Sonnenuntergänge in diesen thread hier gestellt, warum jetzt nochmal? ;+
> Entscheide dich mal, wo du sie wieder löschst.


 
duuuhuuu lakschos ...

ich hab hier nichts nochmal eingestellt, sondern lediglich meinen ersten beitrag zitiert, denke mal, da gibt`s nix dran zu meckern.

weitermachen.


----------



## Laksos (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Sorry, du hast recht; bitte um Vergebung!   

Die großen Bilder kamen im 2. posting nur so mächtig rüber (was der Übersichtlichkeit nicht gerade förderlich ist), dass ich das in der (leider gezwungenen) Eile übersehen habe! 

Also alles im grünen Bereich!  #6  :m 
.
.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Dezember/Januar*

Ist wie jeden Monat eigentlich wieder ungerecht, weil es viele verdient hätten zu gewinnen.
Die Wahl fiel diesmal auf das tolle Äschenbild von FISH-DUDE.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu.
Bitte bei mir melden, damit Du das Messer zugeschickt bekomen kannst.

Wir sind gerade dabei, die Bilder auszusuchen, die um den Hauptpreis, die von Angelreisen Vögler spendierte Schwedenreise, "kämpfen".

Das wird diesmal übers Magazin gehen, wo wir die ausgesuchten Bilder anonym vorstellen werden.

Abstimmen dürfen/müssen dann die Member per Email, um dabei möglichst grosse Objektivität zu wahren. Den entsprechenden Thread eröffne ich mit Erscheinen des Februarmagazins.


----------

